# New Owner - My Loft Thought



## Rooster241-

I currently have my pair of pigeons in a cage in my bedroom. I dont have alot of money to spend on a nice new loft, instead I figure it would be more economical for me to turn my 6'x6'x4' dog kennel into a loft. My plan is to put some chicken wire (Unless thats a bad idea i.e. unsafe) around the fencing. Some plywood on the sides and top at an angle with some shingles. For the floor I'd like to put one of those rubber horse mats. That way when it gets poopy I can pull it out and wash it off. 

Does this sound okay? Do I need any vents anwhere? Any tips on how to make this better?

I know it may look tacky, but I have absolutely no carpentry skill what-so-ever. I built a bird house in Drafting class back in highschool, but I couldnt do the roof so I made it a square.  I told everyone it was a bat house.


----------



## Andyfitz

Rooster241- said:


> I currently have my pair of pigeons in a cage in my bedroom. I dont have alot of money to spend on a nice new loft, instead I figure it would be more economical for me to turn my 6'x6'x4' dog kennel into a loft. My plan is to put some chicken wire (Unless thats a bad idea i.e. unsafe) around the fencing. Some plywood on the sides and top at an angle with some shingles. For the floor I'd like to put one of those rubber horse mats. That way when it gets poopy I can pull it out and wash it off.
> 
> Does this sound okay? Do I need any vents anwhere? Any tips on how to make this better?
> 
> I know it may look tacky, but I have absolutely no carpentry skill what-so-ever. I built a bird house in Drafting class back in highschool, but I couldnt do the roof so I made it a square.  I told everyone it was a bat house.



i would wonder if a dog kennel would be able to support the wieght of a plywood rppf with shingles. I would think ny the time you spend converting a dog kennel into a loft you may have spent enough money to make one of the redrose starter lofts. As far as chicken wire Everything I have read says to use hardware cloth rather than chicken wire.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

You might think of getting three sheets of siding with the osb stuff on one side. They are about $25 a piece. Leave the third side open. A 4x4x6 loft should be fine for a pair or two. You could always put two sheets on the back for a 4x8 loft. That is what I used for my flying loft. Just paint both sides and you are done. Build a frame out of 2x4s or 2x2s.


----------



## Rooster241-

Okay, if it calls for Hardwire cloth I will use that. Hmm, you may be right about the support thing. It may start to dip. Well shoot. The problem with kits and what not, is that I am terrible at building stuff. Thats why I liked the dog kennel idea cause it was just as simple as puttin up walls and nailing them together. I'll check out a feed store and check out some ideas and materials.

The cage they are in now is just fine for the moment. I got some time to browse and save money if something good comes along. But if im going to spend money on buying materials to make brand new, then its gotta be a simple frame and box type. lol You really are overestimating my building skills.


----------



## atvracinjason

I had a small loft atop a kennel like you are describing...my set-up did't aloow me as much hands on acces and I had to duck to much, so I built another loft...I believe I have pics of the old set up in my gallery..I had used scrap 2x2 to prevent sagging


----------



## calzephyr

Just a thought......you might look at rabbit hutches at your local feed store or Tractor Supply, or Orchard Supply store. You could easily convert a rabbit hutch into a small kit loft for a par or two. They are usually made of wood and stand on stilts, with wire floor and front, sloped roof and drop down access door in front. 

-Cal


----------



## Rooster241-

Great idea, both of you. About the rabbit hutch idea. What is the bare minimum size of cage for a pair?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Rabbit hutches are a good idea. We have one that I use as an individual breeding cage for one of my pairs (recently we have split it into two cages, but I think I preferred the extra space of just one).


----------



## TN_PIGEON

It really doesn't take a lot of carpentry skills. Nailing a few 2x4s together shouldn't be too difficult.

Build a box to support the plywood. Then nail the plywood to the box. That's about all there is to it.


----------



## Rooster241-

You'd think that, wouldnt you TN, but you didnt see my square birdhouse back in highschool.


----------



## spirit wings

no matter what it is, it needs to meet the needs of the birds and you.. so for the birds they need protection from wind and drafts, they need an avairy so they can sun themselves and they need a perch and a nest box.. you need to beable to clean it well without breaking your back..also the thing is if you plan to breed these birds you need room for their offspring too.. so you need to decide how many total birds you want then go from there.. 2 ft per bird is a good rule of thumb.. you can't house more than 2 birds in a normal rabbit hutch for long..


----------



## Rooster241-

Thanks Spirit, thats good info on the 'needs'. So how about a good size rabbit hutch with a nest box or two in it for the night time and nesting needs, and I can just use the hardware cloth around the kennel and jerry rig it to the rabbit hutch for a 6x6x4 aviary. It will still have a gate to let them fly loose. Screen on top of rabbit hutch if the top opens so they dont fly out (parents) when the lid gets opened. What kind of material should I put on the bottom of rabbit hutch? Plexiglass, wood, rubber mat?

So, is this sounding okay so far? It might not look very pretty, but I think the birds will enjoy it.


----------



## TN_PIGEON

I think my next floor will be smooth & solid with some sort of trap door that runs down the back of the loft so I can flip it open and scrape the droppings right out the back. Right now it is wire flooring and the droppings don't fall through so easily.

Surely you can put something like this together (these aren't my lofts, so don't start with the chicken wire comments). 

All the big box hardware stores will cut plywood for you if you ask.


----------



## Rooster241-

LOL, now that looks more like something I can build. A simple fram and wire.


----------



## spirit wings

sorry but those are the last thing I would put a pigeon in.. where is the protection from wind and rain? and a predator can break that wire..


----------



## Rooster241-

You are correct wings. Im just looking at the simple deisgn of it. I would of course ad sides and a roof and what not


----------



## spirit wings

Rooster241- said:


> You are correct wings. Im just looking at the simple deisgn of it. I would of course ad sides and a roof and what not


good, it does not have to look fancy... just serve all of your and the birds needs..


----------



## sport14692

I just built me a couple of cages kind of with the rabbit hutch design, this will have to do until i get my big loft finished but I haven't even started on it. lol I will post pics soon


----------

